# Cyclades Sailing in October for beginner??



## infocus13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi guys

My wife & I are learning to sail and are thinking of chartering a yacht in the Greek Islands in October this year.

I am trying to pick b/w Saronic/Argolic Gulf & the Cyclades. I have heard that Cyclades can be more dangerous and is not recommended for beginners (like us!).

Should we sail the Cyclades or stick to the Argolic/Saronic? Which area is more picturesque/scenic?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Andreas68 (Apr 8, 2011)

HI.... you should stick to the Argo Saronic Gulf at least for the first time.
In October your Itinerary could look like: 
Day Port NM
1 Alimos/Kalamaki 
2 Methana 25
3 Hydra 16
4 Spetses 16
5 Poros 32
6 Aegina 17
7 Alimos/Kalamaki 13
overall 123nm

in October you should have no probs in Hydra Marina (don't try Hydra in August) 

Of course there is no comparison concerning the scenery... but October in the Cyclades can be rough, the marinas are difficult to approach.

Another option is assisted chartering. Meaning rent the boat and a skipper which will help you in the case of problems... probably also knows all the marinas...

Remember... if you try to call a harbormaster in Greece... most probably you won't get any valuable info....

My suggestion : Argpsaronic Gulfs and/or assisted charter...

All the best!


----------



## infocus13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Andreas for your reply.

So it sounds that Cyclades are too rough for a beginner in October?

How rough are we talking about? I've tried to find info online about this, but they generally focus on the peak summer period and October is not mentioned. I understand that the Meltemi dies down in September?

Thanks. Dimitry.


----------



## Andreas68 (Apr 8, 2011)

Dimitry, 
October is a Rainy month. you wont enjoy.
The marinas have underwater drifts and are hard to approach, do you have any GPS software so you may have a look at the cliffs around the cycladitic islands?

Sailing in Rain is not much fun...

October in the Saronic and Argolic Gulfs is still sunny... good winds and the eateries will be open (most)....

Also (as a first time visitor) you will enjoy seeing the Acropolis and other ancient monuments the day before departure or after arrival....

in general the Argosaronic in October has still some life... the cyclades will be dead.... and you most probably seeking out some other yachtsman... to chat with... but... nobody is out there anymore  

Other opinions welcome!

Greetings,


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Dear Infocus13,
the question of "Why not in October?" was answered in your parallel thread "*Greece (Saronic Islands) in October*".
In October you don't have the (strong northern wind) meltemi but a high possibility of strong southerlies with stormy weather along, to which most of the protected harbours and anchorages are exposed. Experienced mariners know in advance where to go, not starters without any knowledge of the local conditions, who it seems that you are!


----------

